# Formula R1 Colors



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Can someone post pics or a link to pics of all the colors R1s come in?


----------



## hypercycler (Jul 7, 2009)

Do a search, a lot of good pics in this thread..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=417405


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay, here's what I've found:
body w/ bolts and piston cap
black w/ red
white w/ red
blue w/ red
red w/ black
silver w/ gold

Anything I'm missing? Are all these colors equally available or is black w/ red much more common from US distributors?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Black/Black

Culturesponge has them on his superlight Stumpjumper build.

From Culturesponge's Flickr:


__
https://flic.kr/p/4441390795

I think that Lapierre had some custom colors last year to match their frames.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Eliflap has Purple and I swear I've seen green.. Surfn the web.. Ask Eliflap, he is a great source..


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

There are two sellers on Italian eBay who sell the R1 brakes with different colours. Check there.

I bought the all black SUPER BATMAN version from there with carbon levers. Just waiting for them to arrive.

Here they are:


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

nikoli8 said:


> Eliflap has Purple and I swear I've seen green.. Surfn the web.. Ask Eliflap, he is a great source..


Yeah, I think it was also Eliflap that post up the green one's.

I like these. Would be great for Xmas


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Yikes! I think you'd get buyer's remorse after looking at those for a year.


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

Those are horrible ! 

I have the all black ones, with carbon levers.(Super Batman).
Bought them on ebay from clood99.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess mine are coming with alloy levers (from Quality I think). A quick search is showing $200 per set for the carbon levers! Do the ones that come with carbon levers cost more than $100 per set more?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep those are them...


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

I think lapeierre has gold and a lime green, but only available as oem


----------



## Dauer962 (Oct 27, 2009)

XgreygOOse said:


> Yeah, I think it was also Eliflap that post up the green one's.
> 
> I like these. Would be great for Xmas


Where can I buy red adaptors, as in the photo?


----------



## RaikkuFIN (May 11, 2010)

My R1's have red calibers and lever-bodies. They're are OEM in my Cube(Reaction GTC SL).


----------



## hellocook (Nov 5, 2006)

polished with red hardware and carbon levers
polished with gold hardware

coming from scott ltd. OEM

my wife got some purples


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I saw a kaki green on eBay.de


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

​


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

elasto said:


> There are two sellers on Italian eBay who sell the R1 brakes with different colours. Check there.
> 
> I bought the all black SUPER BATMAN version from there with carbon levers. Just waiting for them to arrive.
> 
> Here they are:


whats the weight savings on those vs stock? Worth the $140 extra dollars it costs for those over the sale prices that can be found on the internet right now?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Only like 7g lighter per lever. Not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> Only like 7g lighter per lever. Not worth the money in my opinion.


Agreed 100 bucks per lever is steep for just the levers. Of course anything related to these brakes is pricey, for the performance they are worth every penny.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCM?PAGE=BUY_PRODUCT_STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=7995


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

there is a way to get them cheaper ....


----------



## elasto (May 28, 2009)

Couloirman said:


> whats the weight savings on those vs stock? Worth the $140 extra dollars it costs for those over the sale prices that can be found on the internet right now?


Not much weight saving, something like 7g. That was not the point though. I bought these for the looks. They were only 20 euro more from eBay than the stock ones from an online store here in Europe with the best prices. Including the rotors. So thats like $27 more for the carbon levers + custom color.


----------



## Couloirman (Sep 17, 2010)

eliflap said:


> there is a way to get them cheaper ....


is it a secret? What a tease...


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

eliflap said:


> there is a way to get them cheaper ....


Will you share with the rest of the class.

Pretty Please


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*violet!*

just did a google search for best prices for R1's (in north america) the superbatman brakeset with carbon levers (from clood69) are not that much more expensive - infact cheaper than purchasing the regular retail version & upgrading to carbon levers + i really loathe red anodising enough to not purchase R1's otherwise :thumbsup:

...these purple/violet R1's are on ebay - if anyone is looking for a brake upgrade for girlfriend/wife/partner/significant other


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

only 2 pairs in the world ......


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

That front hose would route better through the crowns.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Lelandjt said:


> That front hose would route better through the crowns.


sure ! ... it's a test set up ... many fine tuning done after this pic


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

2 pairs?

the was a pair on ebay.de last week and a pair on ebay.com at the moment

http://cgi.ebay.com/Formula-R1-brak...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a0abe787a

http://cgi.ebay.de/Formula-R1-VR-HR...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2a0a86f6eb

or are they somehow different?


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

ok maybe 3 pairs ...


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't bother to notice who the poster was and I know that you know your sh*t and wouldn't leave 10g of hose hanging out there.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Can someone give me a link to the superbatman brakeset?

My google fu is weak


----------



## collideous (Jul 1, 2006)

eliflap said:


> ok maybe 3 pairs ...


Plus all the 2009 Cube Stereo WLS fullies out there. The Ebay offerings are most likely take-offs from such bikes.


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

equinox said:


> Can someone give me a link to the superbatman brakeset?
> 
> My google fu is weak


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...._fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


----------



## clood (Jul 21, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Okay, here's what I've found:
> body w/ bolts and piston cap
> black w/ red
> white w/ red
> ...


black w/black
white w /black (custom)
silver w /black (custom)
blue w /black
silver w /red
black polish w /red
black polish w /black (custom)

are enough?


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

Were these ever offered in orange? If not its time to visit the local powder coater.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

tang fever? :smilewinkgrin:

perhaps ask formula usa to dissmantle (& afterwards) reassemble your calipers & master cylinders?

if so ask for Charlie : www.formulabrakeusa.com


----------

